# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Tổng hợp 11 Sách tham khảo Về C/C++

## huynhlam088

C/C++ vốn được coi là ngôn ngữ mẹ trong lập trình. Đây là ngôn ngữ nền tảng, khi đã giỏi bạn dễ dàng học các ngôn ngữ khác. Đây là bộ sưu tầm gồm 11 ebook liên quan đến C và C++ giúp bạn nâng cao khả năng lập trình ngôn ngữ này.

1. Bài giảng C++ (Trần Minh Châu)
2. Ngôn ngữ lập trình C++_PGS/TS Trần Đình Quế
3. Giáo trình giải thuật_Nguyễn Văn Linh
4. Một cuốn sách khá haykèm chú giải chi tiết từng đoạn code
5. Tối ưu mã C++ (Nguyễn Văn Sơn)
6. C++ template
7. Lập trình windows với MFC (Lê Ngọc Thanh)
8. Nghiên cứu VC++ trên windows
9. Lập trình C căn bản_Aptech Hà Nội
10. Giáo trình C (Nguyễn Hữu Tuấn)
11. Hướng dẫn cơ bản về C++




> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?umomi2wwzt2

----------

